# Touchscreen on HP Pavilion x360 11-k128ca



## jlnxr (Aug 27, 2021)

Hopefully this is the right section to put this in. 

I recently installed FreeBSD 13 on my old laptop (now serving as a backup), which is an HP Pavilion x360 11-k128ca. To my surprise, it actually works pretty well (I had tried a previous version years ago, 11 I think, and couldn't even get it to boot reliably). Wifi worked right from the installer, suspend/resume works, sound works, and it was easy to set up the intel graphics and get an Xfce desktop in X running. Webcam also works. I haven't dug much into power management beyond enabling powerd and suspend yet because the battery is pretty shot anyways, but so far so good. I have two major problems: bluetooth and touchscreen. Of these two the touchscreen is what I'm more focused on. 

I followed the instructions for the wmt driver given in https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=wmt&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports and the touchscreen still doesn't work and doesn't show in xinput. As part of this I also install webcamd and followed the instructions given to me by the pkg tool. (webcam works in cheese).

I also installed the wacom driver and xsetwacom list devices doesn't show anything. So far the only thing that seems to see the touchscreen at all is usbhid-dump (assuming I understand what that program does) and the output it gives is this: 


```
000:002:000:DESCRIPTOR         1630042531.595787
 05 20 09 01 A1 01 85 01 05 20 09 E1 A1 00 05 20
 0A 09 03 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08
 0A 31 08 0A 32 08 B1 00 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 40 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A
 43 08 0A 44 08 0A 45 08 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00
 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52
 08 0A 53 08 0A 54 08 0A 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02
 15 00 25 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08
 0A 02 08 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1
 00 C0 0A 04 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1
 02 0A 0E 03 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55
 00 B1 02 0A 43 25 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01
 55 07 B1 02 0A 43 35 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95
 01 55 07 B1 02 0A 43 15 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75
 20 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75
 10 95 04 B1 02 0A 06 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95
 0C B1 02 75 08 95 08 B1 03 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00
 25 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02
 08 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0
 0A 02 02 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08
 0A 11 08 0A 12 08 0A 13 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81
 00 C0 0A 45 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75
 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 75 08 95 2C 81 03 C0 85 02
 05 20 09 73 A1 00 05 20 0A 09 03 15 00 25 02 75
 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08 0A 31 08 0A 32 08 B1 00
 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 40
 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A 43 08 0A 44 08 0A 45 08
 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02
 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52 08 0A 53 08 0A 54 08 0A
 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06 75 08 95 01
 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A 03 08 0A 04
 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1 00 C0 0A 04 03 15 00 25
 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A 0E 03 15 00 27 FF
 FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A 52 24 16 01
 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 0D B1 02 0A 52 34 16
 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 0D B1 02 0A 52 14
 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 0A B1 02 0A
 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 04 B1 02 0A 06 03
 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 0C B1 02 75 08 95 08 B1
 03 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02
 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A
 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0 0A 02 02 15 00 25 05 75
 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08 0A 11 08 0A 12 08 0A 13
 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81 00 C0 0A 53 04 17 01 00
 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0A 81 02 0A
 54 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01
 55 0A 81 02 0A 55 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF
 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0A 81 02 0A 51 04 15 00 25 01
 75 08 95 01 81 02 75 08 95 03 81 03 0A 4E 05 17
 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81
 02 0A 4F 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20
 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 50 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF
 FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 75 08 95 14 81
 03 C0 85 03 05 20 09 76 A1 00 05 20 0A 09 03 15
 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08 0A 31 08 0A
 32 08 B1 00 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01
 A1 02 0A 40 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A 43 08 0A 44
 08 0A 45 08 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00 25 05 75 08
 95 01 A1 02 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52 08 0A 53 08
 0A 54 08 0A 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A
 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1 00 C0 0A 04
 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A 0E 03
 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A
 56 24 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 00 B1 02
 0A 56 34 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 00 B1
 02 0A 56 14 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55
 0D B1 02 0A 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 04 B1
 02 0A 06 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 0C B1 02 75
 08 95 08 B1 03 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06 75 08
 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A 03 08
 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0 0A 02 02 15
 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08 0A 11 08 0A
 12 08 0A 13 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81 00 C0 0A 57
 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55
 0D 81 02 0A 58 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F
 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 59 04 17 01 00 00 80
 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 4E 05
 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00
 81 02 0A 4F 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75
 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 50 05 17 01 00 00 80 27
 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 75 08 95 18
 81 03 C0 85 04 05 20 09 83 A1 00 05 20 0A 09 03
 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08 0A 31 08
 0A 32 08 B1 00 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05 75 08 95
 01 A1 02 0A 40 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A 43 08 0A
 44 08 0A 45 08 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00 25 05 75
 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52 08 0A 53
 08 0A 54 08 0A 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02 15 00 25
 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08
 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1 00 C0 0A
 04 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A 0E
 03 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 00 B1 02
 0A 84 24 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 00 B1
 02 0A 84 34 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 00
 B1 02 0A 84 14 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01
 55 0D B1 02 0A 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 04
 B1 02 0A 06 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 0C B1 02
 0A 71 24 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 01 B1
 02 0A 71 34 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 01
 B1 02 0A 71 14 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01
 55 0D B1 02 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06 75 08 95
 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A 03 08 0A
 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0 0A 02 02 15 00
 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08 0A 11 08 0A 12
 08 0A 13 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81 00 C0 0A 85 04
 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D
 81 02 0A 86 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75
 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 87 04 17 01 00 00 80 27
 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 75 04 17
 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81
 02 0A 48 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20
 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 49 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF
 FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 4A 05 17 01
 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02
 0A 44 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95
 01 55 00 81 02 0A 88 04 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01
 A1 02 0A E0 08 0A E1 08 0A E2 08 81 00 C0 75 08
 95 03 81 03 0A 4E 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF
 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 4F 05 17 01 00 00
 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 50
 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55
 00 81 02 C0 85 05 05 20 09 86 A1 00 05 20 0A 09
 03 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08 0A 31
 08 0A 32 08 B1 00 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05 75 08
 95 01 A1 02 0A 40 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A 43 08
 0A 44 08 0A 45 08 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00 25 05
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52 08 0A
 53 08 0A 54 08 0A 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02 15 00
 25 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02
 08 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1 00 C0
 0A 04 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A
 0E 03 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 00 B1
 02 0A 7E 24 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 01
 B1 02 0A 7E 34 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55
 01 B1 02 0A 7E 14 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95
 01 55 0D B1 02 0A 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95
 04 B1 02 0A 06 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 0C B1
 02 75 08 95 08 B1 03 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A
 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0 0A 02
 02 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08 0A 11
 08 0A 12 08 0A 13 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81 00 C0
 0A 7F 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95
 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 80 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF
 FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A 81 04 17 01 00
 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 0D 81 02 0A
 44 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95 01
 55 00 81 02 0A 88 04 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1
 02 0A E0 08 0A E1 08 0A E2 08 81 00 C0 75 08 95
 1F 81 03 C0 85 06 05 20 09 8A A1 00 05 20 0A 09
 03 15 00 25 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 30 08 0A 31
 08 0A 32 08 B1 00 C0 0A 16 03 15 00 25 05 75 08
 95 01 A1 02 0A 40 08 0A 41 08 0A 42 08 0A 43 08
 0A 44 08 0A 45 08 B1 00 C0 0A 19 03 15 00 25 05
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 50 08 0A 51 08 0A 52 08 0A
 53 08 0A 54 08 0A 55 08 B1 00 C0 0A 01 02 15 00
 25 06 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02
 08 0A 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 B1 00 C0
 0A 04 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 01 55 00 B1 02 0A
 0E 03 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95 01 55 00 B1
 02 0A 83 24 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55 00
 B1 02 0A 83 34 16 01 80 26 FF 7F 75 10 95 01 55
 00 B1 02 0A 83 14 15 00 27 FF FF FF FF 75 20 95
 01 55 0D B1 02 0A 05 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95
 04 B1 02 0A 06 03 15 00 26 FF FF 75 10 95 0C B1
 02 75 08 95 08 B1 03 05 20 0A 01 02 15 00 25 06
 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 00 08 0A 01 08 0A 02 08 0A
 03 08 0A 04 08 0A 05 08 0A 06 08 81 00 C0 0A 02
 02 15 00 25 05 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A 10 08 0A 11
 08 0A 12 08 0A 13 08 0A 14 08 0A 15 08 81 00 C0
 0A 83 04 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF FF 7F 75 20 95
 04 55 0A 81 02 0A 44 05 17 01 00 00 80 27 FF FF
 FF 7F 75 20 95 01 55 00 81 02 0A 88 04 15 00 25
 02 75 08 95 01 A1 02 0A E0 08 0A E1 08 0A E2 08
 81 00 C0 75 08 95 1B 81 03 C0 C0 06 00 FF 09 01
 A1 01 85 0E 09 02 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 10 81 02
 09 03 15 00 25 FF 75 08 95 10 91 02 C0
```

Anyone got any ideas? Or am I out of luck with this touchscreen? I've been using Linux for years but this is the first time I've been able to get something actually usable on FreeBSD before, so I'm hoping to get as much of this laptops hardware as I can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vladimir Kondratyev (Aug 28, 2021)

> So far the only thing that seems to see the touchscreen at all is usbhid-dump (assuming I understand what that program does) and the output it gives is this:

This report descriptor definitely does not belong to device wmt(4) supports.

If it works with Linux, try webcamd


----------

